# Rabbits around Bismarck



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Hi, does anyone know of some good rabbit or raccoon hunting areas around Bismarck??? Thanks, Nick


----------



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

I dont know where to go lol nik get on more often]


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

The bottoms for ***** and cottontails. The jacks have had it rough lately due to the coyotes and numbers are down.


----------

